# Bowkers Pyrox jar



## Longhunter (Feb 27, 2012)

When I bought my Bowkers jar it didn't have a top.
 I found this top listed on ebay and I got it as a lid for my jar. I have looked several places and can not find a picture of what the lid looks like from a top view on a "matched set".
 Does anyone know if this is the actual top for this jar? 
 The one I got sure does fit my jar nicely.


----------



## Longhunter (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is a shot on my jar.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 27, 2012)

That's it or darn close. It had a metal clip sort of thing to hold it in place. I lost all mine in a divorce or I'd take a pic for you. Common but cool I think.


----------

